# i7 920 im idle 60grad



## knarz82 (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

mein i7 920 D0 Stepping ist im Idle bereits bei 60 grad. Wenn ich z.B.  zocke geht ehr hoch auf 87 grad und bei Prime erreicht er nach 5 min 100  grad. Was kann das sein? als Lüfter ist ein Sythe Mugen 2 verbaut den  hatte ich erst mit Flüssigmetalpaste drauf und jetzt im Moment mit der  Mitgelieferten. Beides ist zu warm und ich frage mich obs evtl. an den  Sensoren liegen kann? Ich mache mir echt sorgen um die CPU.... Das Board  ist aus Asus p6t Deluxe V2. Das Gehäuse ist ein Coolermaster Cavalier  wo vorne ein Lüfter rein und hinten einer raus bläst. Ich weis echt  nicht mehr weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

falls es weiterhilft: bei Everest zeigt er ne CPU - Temp von  46C an und die Cores sind halt der höchste auf 60 C
Gruß

knarz


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Februar 2010)

Hast du evt. im Bios eine viel zu hohe Spannung eingestellt??
Hast du evt. zu viel oder zu weinig WLP drauf???


----------



## knarz82 (4. Februar 2010)

weder noch müsste beides passen spannung ist auf niedrigster einstellung! und wp habe ich wie immer gemacht zudem ja jetzt die originasle u verhor ne flüssigmetall. morgen bekomme ich die neue coolaboratory ultra und werde diese mal testen aber ich glaube nicht das es was bringt. mein Mainboard hat eine Temp von 46C bei Everest. 

ich weis nicht mehr weiter :-/


----------



## Dr.House (4. Februar 2010)

1. Kühler nicht richtig drauf
2. Zuviel/zuwenig WLP
3. Nimm CoreTemp zum Auslesen

4. Mach die Seitentür vom Gehäuse auf, vllt. staut sich die Warme Luft und heizt alles auf.
5. Gutter Air Flow musst du haben

Ist die CPU übertaktet ?  Was sagt CPU-Z über die Spannung ?


----------



## knarz82 (4. Februar 2010)

punkt 1-3 ist erfüllt also montiert ist er richtig mit der backplatte usw... wärmeleitpaste ist ein dünner film drauf so wie ich es immer gemacht habe bei alten rechnern. Coretemp habe ich am laufen und cpuz zeigt eine spannung von: 1.264V an das ist der tiefste wert der geht.

was mir auffällt istd as das netzteil recht war wird wenn ich die hand oben auf den tower lege ist dieser dort richtig warm durch das netzteil! aber eigentl dürfte sichd as nich so extrem auf die cpu auswirken oder?


----------



## Dr.House (4. Februar 2010)

Was ist mit 4 und 5 ?

CPU übertaktet ?  Mit 1,264 Volt schafft meiner 4,2 Ghz.  Auf Stock mit der Spannung wäre zuviel.

Mach die Seitentür auf (lass offen) und pack den Kühler an dern Heatpipes an, ob die so heiß sind.


----------



## knarz82 (4. Februar 2010)

er läuft im moment auf 3,4 ghz und weniger spannung ist nicht möglich im bios. seitenteil habe ich gerade aufgemacht und der cpu kühler ist warm die luft die der ventilator durchblöst ist auch richtig warm.

jetzt beim offnen gehäuse ist die temp auf 55 runter


----------



## KOF328 (4. Februar 2010)

1,264 ist schon viel für 3,4 - es MUSS im bios weniger gehen, das ist ja komisch
ich hab zwar n 1156 i7 aber im bios gehts bei mir bis irgendwas mit 0,8*


----------



## knarz82 (4. Februar 2010)

weniger lässt das mainboard aber nicht zu der wert springt immer wieder auf den höheren wenn ich einen niedrigeren eingebe


----------



## Aholic (4. Februar 2010)

Die temps sind auf jedenfall nicht normal. Selbst mit 4GHz wirst du diese temps mit dem Kühler nicht erreichen.

Sicher das er richtig draufsitzt?

Mit dem p6t Deluxe V2 gehen 100% niedrigere Spannungen.
Hast du sie per Hand eingegeben oder ausgewählt?


----------



## knarz82 (4. Februar 2010)

die schrauben sind solange angezogen bis nichts mehr ging von dahr denke ichd as das passen müsste. habs board auf den kopf gestellt und die backplatte von unten angezogen...


----------



## KOF328 (4. Februar 2010)

pc neben heizung? meiner ja und ich hab im idle trotzdem "nur" 37ºc


----------



## knarz82 (4. Februar 2010)

habe jetzt den twwaker auf auto gestellt so das die cpu fast normal getacktet ist jeduch macht das keinen unterschied. 

nein pc steht nicht bei einer heizung...



Aholic schrieb:


> Die temps sind auf jedenfall nicht normal. Selbst mit 4GHz wirst du diese temps mit dem Kühler nicht erreichen.
> 
> Sicher das er richtig draufsitzt?
> 
> ...


 
per hand eingegeben auswählen geht ja nicht in dem bios. jetzt bei tweak auf auto (aus geht ja nicht) läuft er bei 1,232 v


----------



## Aholic (5. Februar 2010)

Stell alle Werte mal bitte per Hand ein, nicht diese vorgefertigten Profile, dort kann man meine ich auch nichts verändern was Spannungen angeht.

Poste auch bitte mal CPU PPL und QPI Spannungen.
Wie das alles geht steht hier nochmal erklärt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html


----------



## knarz82 (5. Februar 2010)

ja die werte waren bei dem 3,4er tackt eingestellt jetzt habe ich es alles auf auto quasi takt aus ganz aus gibts irgendwie nicht in dem bios hier. läuft im moment mit 2600 mhz also original. temps liegen nun bei 55 im idle und pc läuft seit gestern durchgehend

hier ist mal ein bild von everest coretemp und cpuz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aholic (5. Februar 2010)

55C im idle (!) sind für einen D0 meiner Meinung nach immmernoch zu hoch. Soviel hatte mich mit Luftkühlung auf 3.8GHz nicht, und ich hab noch das C0/C1 Stepping.
Kannst du die Core Voltage nun eigentlich nach unten verändern?


----------



## knarz82 (5. Februar 2010)

nein da geht nix hab jetzt auch alles aus bzw auf auto und manuell gehts nich weiter runter


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (5. Februar 2010)

Mach alles mal ohne oc alles zurückstezten


----------



## knarz82 (5. Februar 2010)

wenn ichd asb board zurücksetzte steht bei pc ja auto ich hab schon alles versucht jedoch kann man es nicht auf aus stellen es gibt einfach keine möglichkeit dazu :-/ kannd as was mit den jumpern zu tuen haben? die habe ich beim aufbau auf oc gestellt das ich tackten kann....


----------



## schlappe89 (5. Februar 2010)

Hast du den Kühler vor dem Umstieg auf die WLP gut gereinigt? Klick mich hart!


----------



## knarz82 (5. Februar 2010)

ja klar das metall war auch nur 1 std drauf dann habe ich es mit alkohol abgeputzt und wenn morgen hoffe die neue metallpaste kommt mache ich es wieder mit isopropyl vorher sauber


----------



## flipp (5. Februar 2010)

Also 55° hab ich mit meinem D0 und boxed Kühler gehabt ca. im Idle mit VID vcore.

Könnte mir nur vorstellen das es an der Passte oder am Anpressdruck oder auch an den Sensoren liegt, schmiert er dir denn bei 100°C ab?


----------



## jenzy (5. Februar 2010)

flipp schrieb:


> Könnte mir nur vorstellen das es an der Passte oder am Anpressdruck oder auch an den Sensoren liegt, schmiert er dir denn bei 100°C ab?



Das würde Ich nicht Testen wollen, die Gefahr die CPU zu Schrotten ist zu groß


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2010)

Was zeigt Core Temp denn für ne VID an? Stimmt die mit dem Überein was CPU-Z als Spannung ausließt und was als selbige im BIOS eingestellt ist?


----------



## knarz82 (5. Februar 2010)

auf seite 2 ist ein bild mit allen werten gepostet @ nfs

was noch komisch ist die watt werte gehen immer hoch u runter bei coretemp


----------



## Dr.House (5. Februar 2010)

Nimm den Kühler runter da stimmt was nicht !

Es gibt welche die etwas mehr heizen, aber soviel ist bei dem Takt und Spannung nicht möglich !


----------



## Aholic (5. Februar 2010)

Der Meinung bin ich auch ganz stark.


----------



## knarz82 (5. Februar 2010)

sobald die neue paste da ist werde ich die auftragen wenn es sich dann nicht bessert weis ich auch nicht. werde mich wieder melden dann


----------



## Aholic (5. Februar 2010)

Was genau hastn du da eigentlich zurzeit drauf?


----------



## knarz82 (6. Februar 2010)

die paste die beim mugen 2 dabei war


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. Februar 2010)

Irgent was muss nicht stimmen. Hast du denn Kühler richtig drauf gesetzt und gut befestigt. Vielleicht sind die Sensoren kaputt oder die CPU hat einen weg. Wenn sich nichts ändert solltest du denn man einschicken.


----------



## knarz82 (6. Februar 2010)

geht nicht hab den ohne rechnung von so nem typ gekauft ohne garantie aber neu in ovp u versiegelt.. gabs zu nem guten preis


----------



## knarz82 (6. Februar 2010)

so die paste ist da werde sie später verbauen und von jedem schritt mal ein foto machen dann gibts gleich ne anleitung für die neue ultra und ihr könnt mir sagen ob evtl. ein fehler da ist.

greetz

knarz


----------

